# Brute 750 Cams



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

What is Everyone running?? seeing much difference? How many are also running High Compression Pistons? Ported Heads?

I'm thinking about 11.5:1 with cams


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

I would have to think that compression would be the number one thing to upgrade! It is pretty low, especially if you go up in elevation it's much worse.


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

Ordered a set of 11.5;1 Pistons and a XX Cam Kit to install while I wait for John to do my Clutch.
Should Have the heads on the Flow bench tomorrow.


----------



## Brutemankelley (Dec 18, 2010)

You will be very disappointed with the xx cams. CWR 418's or FST stage 3's will be much better. Have seen several put the xx's in and change to one of these to get it to run.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

web150i in mine, did just fine. just basic cam nothing fancy. ran great though


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

I have Glenn's XX cams and haven't had any issues so far. Also the XXX cams are mainly for drag racing aren't they ? Why do you say the XX aren't any count ? They are great trail/race cams. Just wondering if you have had issues with them or something..


----------



## oft brute (Jul 22, 2011)

me and a buddy both run xx cams and have no problems but they are on 840's so i don't know if that makes a difference. just curious to know what problems they had.


----------



## Brutemankelley (Dec 18, 2010)

They were weak. All had run another cam before and these were weak. The y changed them out and they ran like a raped ape. Several of these were in Ga. And a couple up in S.C. They were some 840's in the bunch.
If yours is doing what you want and your happy don't change anything, that's all that matters is if you got what you want. I would guess that you went from stock to the xx's. The ones that complained had run other after markets before the xx's.


----------

